# Karl Rove: '45 Percent Of NPR Listeners Were Saddam Hussein'



## Flaylo (Oct 27, 2010)

Rightwingers are such dipshit distorters and of course Rove has no proof to back his dumbass claim, what a piece of shit he is.

Karl Rove: '45 Percent Of NPR Listeners Were Saddam Hussein'


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 27, 2010)

Obviously Carl meant to say "55%"


----------



## Claudette (Oct 27, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Rightwingers are such dipshit distorters and of course Rove has no proof to back his dumbass claim, what a piece of shit he is.
> 
> Karl Rove: '45 Percent Of NPR Listeners Were Saddam Hussein'



Leftwingers are such dispshit distorers and of course Dean has no proof to back his dumbass claim, what a peice of shit he is. 

Works both ways there Flaybo. LOL


----------



## Flaylo (Oct 27, 2010)

Claudette said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Rightwingers are such dipshit distorters and of course Rove has no proof to back his dumbass claim, what a piece of shit he is.
> ...



You don't deny Rove is bullshitting, thank you nice lady. Howard Dean didn't lie either. Liberals are always more truthful than rightwingers.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 27, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Obviously Carl meant to say "55%"




  Agreed.


----------

